# Como conectar un switch de dos patas por uno de cuatro patas



## marvel1234567 (Abr 24, 2011)

Bueno, pues en una plaquita hay un microswitch de 4 patas, y yo lo quiero sustituir por necesidad por uno que solo tiene 2 patas, como le puedo hacer?, el que biene de fabrica es como el siguiente:







Pero yo quiero poner uno que solo trae dos patas, porque lo voy a colocar en un gabinete diferente.


----------



## memowwe (Abr 24, 2011)

verfica con  el multimetro, ya que  los pines estan unidos  interenamente, velo por la parte de abajo, me parece que  una linea  los divide, claro que lo puedes  remplazar  por  uno de 2 terminales


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2011)

Normalmente los de cuatro pines van unidos dos a dos, verifica la continuidad


----------



## jordi.lopez. (Abr 24, 2011)

memowwe dijo:


> verfica con  el multimetro, ya que  los pines estan unidos  interenamente, velo por la parte de abajo, me parece que  una linea  los divide, claro que lo puedes  remplazar  por  uno de 2 terminales



Yo creo que eso es correcto. Al fin y al cabo un switch de ese tipo solo da continuidad o la corta, por lo que seguramente el de cuatro patas tendrá las patillas conectadas internamente 2 a 2.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 24, 2011)

Ese es un pulsador de 4 patas que se usa pra aumentar la estabilidad mecanica (mejor que el de 2 patas) si revisas las patas que estan alineadas en tu foto las 2 de arriba son una misma y las 2 de abajo igual, el contacto se hace entre la de arriba y la de abajo, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## marvel1234567 (Abr 25, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Ese es un pulsador de 4 patas que se usa pra aumentar la estabilidad mecanica (mejor que el de 2 patas) si revisas las patas que estan alineadas en tu foto las 2 de arriba son una misma y las 2 de abajo igual, el contacto se hace entre la de arriba y la de abajo, chauuuuuuuu



Asi es gracias a todos, de momento no podia comprobar con el multimetro porque estaba soldado, y sinceramente no sabia si se podria (y no lo desoldaba), porque nunca habia trabajado con un microswitch como ese, pero gracias a todos ya quedo bien, saludos


----------

